
Google claims its AI can design computer chips in under 6 hours - anastalaz
https://venturebeat.com/2020/04/23/google-claims-its-ai-can-design-computer-chips-in-under-6-hours/
======
kevin_austin
Thats amazing, google is evolving AI very quickly

